# ISAF Iltis Markings for 3RCR



## Crapgame (22 Jan 2010)

Research has revealed that my '84 Iltis, CFR# 36109, came out of Petawawa. Its probably a stretch to ever find out to which unit it actually belonged.

So I will settle for help with recreating the proper unit markings for a C&R Iltis in 3RCR, first Afghan deployment.

I did locate an M240 softmount cradle for recreating the GPMG Mounting Kit.


----------

